# I can't instal age of empires 3



## bosanac94 (Aug 15, 2012)

i have windows 7 32-bit system asus motherboard 1 gb geforce graphic card-2 gb ram-procesor pentium dual-core 2.8 ghz and 800 gb hard drive ..(i see that all is ok) ,when i run setup i click instal,then comes configuring windows instaler like ussualy by any game,then starts preparing to instal,it stops on start then comes error 1606.Could not acces network location 0/....but i have network and all stuff ..ehhmmm what should i do...?


----------



## bosanac94 (Aug 15, 2012)

and i also set it to run with compabbility like i xp sp2,again the same error comes


----------

